# Hi Im new here ;) INTP just like Brian the dog from Family Guy



## Aardvark

Hey guys, Im new to this forum and I would like to say hi to all of you out there. :happy:

It's quite an experience to find out which MBTI type you are. 

What letter did surprise you the most? I think for me it was the N for Intuitive, that came out as quite strong.

what was your eye opener?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Aardvark and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Aardvark. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## vanWinchester

More INTPs, excellent. *smirk*
Welcome, cousin.


----------



## slowriot

hello and welcome


----------



## Ćerulean

None really. I've known from the beginning I was unique.


----------



## mcgooglian

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the S side, we have cookies and gummy bears.


----------



## Aardvark

@vanWinchester. I got some *J *in me too ....just not enough (42%):laughing:


----------



## Marino

Welcome! 

I have to say my Pness is pretty surprising! :happy:


----------



## Aardvark

Res said:


> None really. I've known from the beginning I was unique.


Well your typo is pretty clear ..omg not much debate there, Im pretty borderline compared to you, but nevertheless I stick to my INTP guns.


----------



## Ćerulean

Marino said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I have to say my Pness is pretty surprising! :happy:


No pun intended?


----------



## Aardvark

The S - side and the F - side, I dont go there...I probably drown.


----------



## imru2

Welcome to PC.

Hope you like it here. ^_^


----------



## Aardvark

imru2 said:


> Welcome to PC.
> 
> Hope you like it here. ^_^


Thanks, nice meeting you.


----------



## Trope

Res said:


> No pun intended?


Puns should always be intended.


----------



## mcgooglian

Aardvark said:


> The S - side and the F - side, I dont go there...I probably drown.


Don't worry, you'll be safe on the S side. It's not dangerous at all.


----------



## Ćerulean

mcgooglian said:


> Don't worry, you'll be safe on the S side. It's not dangerous at all.


Coming from an S who somehow managed to crash his four-door into his roof? :crazy:


----------



## Roland Khan

hello and welcome













peanut butter jelly time bitches, peace.


----------



## mcgooglian

Res said:


> Coming from an S who somehow managed to crash his four-door into his roof? :crazy:


I didn't crash it into *my* roof, I catapulted it into someone else's.


----------



## Ćerulean

mcgooglian said:


> I didn't crash it into *my* roof, I catapulted it into someone else's.


:tongue: Sounds safe to me. 

Aardvark, whatever you do, don't become an F. You could be next!


----------



## mcgooglian

Res said:


> :tongue: Sounds safe to me.


It's quite safe, that's what airbags are for.:tongue:


----------

